# Will Allen Iverson stay at the point?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Statistically Allen Iverson had a great season, and many have said that it was the best move Jim O'Brien made was to put Iverson at the PG spot. Now with O'Brien gone, will this move be undone?

When asked about that in the press conference, Maurice Cheeks said that he wasn't sure of whether Iverson would still play the point or move back to shooting guard.

When the possibility of moving back to SG was brought up to Iverson he said the following:
_"I got all these fingers and no rings on them," Iverson said. "I'm willing to do anything to win a championship. I'll run through a wall if Mo tells me to."_

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/11727553.htm

This is all just speculation based on a comment made in the press conference. That said, what would you think about such a move?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think he'll stay at point guard since Mo can teach him how to run it better.

The thing that bothers me about Billy King and Mo's press conferences was that neither was very specific at all. Mo didn't have much of an idea about what he was going to do or anything. I was wondering how many times Dalemberts shot blocking would be mentioned.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What I really wanted from Billy and Mo's press conferences was an idea of the style of play they want. The troubling thing about Billy King is, I don't think he has an vision of what he wants, usually the GM has a style of play in mind and picks the coaches off that.. but that's not Billy King.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> What I really wanted from Billy and Mo's press conferences was an idea of the style of play they want. The troubling thing about Billy King is, I don't think he has an vision of what he wants, usually the GM has a style of play in mind and picks the coaches off that.. but that's not Billy King.


Yup.

I wonder if anyone knows over there how they should play. Webber needs to work from the elbow, get touches down low, and AI needs to shoot 20 times a game tops. Oh, and cut down on the turnovers.

Throw in a good perimeter defense, box out on the boards, and more roster depth.

done.

and this philosophy took me a minute to think up, yet Mo couldn't give us one during the entire conference.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> What I really wanted from Billy and Mo's press conferences was an idea of the style of play they want. The troubling thing about Billy King is, I don't think he has an vision of what he wants, usually the GM has a style of play in mind and picks the coaches off that.. but that's not Billy King.


You nailed right on the head. Our GM doesn't seem to know what our team should play. We don't really have an identity and all the elite teams do, we need to establish that.

I really do want to see Iverson stay at the point so we won't have to worry as much about size mismatches and we don't have another player to play point for us properly so might as well leave him there.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Billy King is an idiot. Do you guys ever wonder why perenially the Sixers and Phillies GM's are terrible. Talent alone cant win if you have no direction. What a terrible terrible GM


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Billy King is an idiot. Do you guys ever wonder why perenially the Sixers and Phillies GM's are terrible. Talent alone cant win if you have no direction. What a terrible terrible GM


 Also it would be ridiculous if they moved AI off the point at this point in his career. This will prolong his career and he wont have to run around off Screens all day exerting energy trying to get open.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Also it would be ridiculous if they moved AI off the point at this point in his career. This will prolong his career and he wont have to run around off Screens all day exerting energy trying to get open.


I don't know if you can save AI's energy. Instead of running around without the ball, he just runs around with the ball if he's at the point. 

A better question is, who the heck is a better point guard on the team than AI? Willie Green? Heck, Chris Webber is probably the second best ball handler on the team. 

Keep AI at the point and teach him to stop turning it over with wild passes.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Also it would be ridiculous if they moved AI off the point at this point in his career. This will prolong his career and he wont have to run around off Screens all day exerting energy trying to get open.


As usual, you're right for all the wrong reasons. He spends more mental energy at the PG because he has the ball, and he's running plays(or he should be) and he has to score, and he has to create. For someone like AI, physical stamina isn't so much the problem.

But, taking him off the point would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of from a head coach. He's getting to be 30, and ...

Nevermind. It's blindingly obvious for so many reasons why he should be at point. Even BEEZ got it. :biggrin:


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I agree, we need to keep AI at the point, and I'm surprised no one mentioned the Detroit series because he was a great team player throughout that series. Philly Phanatic has said this a couple times and I agree with it, this season was a learning experience for AI, now that he has one season under the belt, I could see him becoming even more of a point guard.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Unless Cheeks is planning on donning a jersey, I don't see AI playing anything but the point next yr.

Also, ppl need to stop criticizing AI's turnovers. That's an over rated stat when it comes to AI. His style of play dictates that he's going to have some turnovers during a game. He more than makes up for it by his steals and the other things he does on the court that doesn't get recorded on the stat sheet. 

I haven't seen the press conf yet so I can't comment but I use to think BK was an idiot too until he brought in Chris Webber. 

Who do you guys think Mo should keep on the coaching staff and who do you think he'll bring in? 
I want to see him bring in Moses to school Dalembert in the low post.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sliccat said:


> As usual, you're right for all the wrong reasons. He spends more mental energy at the PG because he has the ball, and he's running plays(or he should be) and he has to score, and he has to create. For someone like AI, physical stamina isn't so much the problem.
> 
> But, taking him off the point would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of from a head coach. He's getting to be 30, and ...
> 
> Nevermind. It's blindingly obvious for so many reasons why he should be at point. Even BEEZ got it. :biggrin:


I really like this young guy, he challenges me and thats a good thing. That said once again you leave out "critical" points. AI himself has stated, "I playing the point is going to leave me with more energy because I'm not running around trying to get free to take shots. I've given the ball up my whole life, I aint never been scared to pass the ball, I just want my guys to take shots." Allen Iverson Oct 8th Philadelphi Inquire. So your theory is incorrect but right at the same time. If you noticed he didnt hit the ground as much this year running around as in past years. In past years he would get knocked to the ground running through screens while this past season he initiated a good percentage of the offense which kept him healthy and off the floor.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*A.I. needs to be more like Cheeks*



> Through the crowd of media members who came to the Wachovia Spectrum on Tuesday to re-meet and re-greet Maurice Cheeks, a murmur began to build once a few people noticed a spindly guard wearing a backward baseball cap standing to the side of the stage.
> 
> Soon, everyone in the room had turned his eyes to Allen Iverson. Of course. Even on the day the Sixers introduced their 21st head coach - and fifth in two years - where else should everyone have been looking? Sixers president Billy King can claim Cheeks is now in charge, but he isn't, really. With Iverson around, no Sixers coach has been or will be. And the success of this latest move - the firing of Jim O'Brien - will come to whether Iverson will permit Cheeks to coach him, and whether Cheeks will dare to try.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I really like this young guy, he challenges me and thats a good thing. That said once again you leave out "critical" points. AI himself has stated, "I playing the point is going to leave me with more energy because I'm not running around trying to get free to take shots. I've given the ball up my whole life, I aint never been scared to pass the ball, I just want my guys to take shots." Allen Iverson Oct 8th Philadelphi Inquire. So your theory is incorrect but right at the same time. If you noticed he didnt hit the ground as much this year running around as in past years. In past years he would get knocked to the ground running through screens while this past season he initiated a good percentage of the offense which kept him healthy and off the floor.


Heh, it makes most people crazy

But, I agree with you, AI spends less physical energy at the point than at the SG. I just don't think that's the point. AI has more physical energy and stamina than anybody in the NBA. However, being pressured into being a decision make puts more on him mentaly, and I think it equals out.

I just think he should play less minutes period, but that's not the point either.

As he gets older, like every other player, with the zone defense, he shouldn't be playing shooting guard, he just won't have it in him. However, at point, he can develop his all around game more effectively to contrast that, turning more into a 20 and 10 guy.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If he didn't play the point guard, who would?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

KEAF said:


> If he didn't play the point guard, who would?


Exactly, we don't have anyone else that could start at that position.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

If anything, the question isn't at all about what position AI will play. The real serious question is what position will Andre Igoudala play? I think there is a good case to be made to have him move to SF and bring in someone else to play SG. Kyle Korver's complete collapse in the playoffs and the fact that he was made a starter because he was O'Brien's love child should move him to 6th man.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I agree with moving Iguodala to the 3 spot and Korver to the bench IF we get someone who can run at the 2 guard. If we don't get a SG in the draft or free agency I'd like to see Willie Green get his chance at starting, now that he's free from O'Brien's prison.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

jpk said:


> The real serious question is what position will Andre Igoudala play?


I prefer keeping Iguodala at the two guard because that way we don't lose too much on size in the backcourt. We already have Allen Iverson who is undersized for any position and if have Willie Green starting and Iggy playing small forward we will be short as hell. The only way I want see Iggy playing small forward for extended times is when we have a large shooting guard on which we don't have at the moment.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think you guys should keep A.I at PG. The guys he'll be matched up against will most of the time be 2-3 inches taller than him which is better than him guarding 6' 6 guys.I also think A.I is ridiculously effective with the ball in his hands. Plus, he is a natural leader and with him running the offense, the younger players will get better and go in the right direction.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think this is a no-brainer ai HAS to stay at the point guard for this to work. The big question is how to force Korver on the bench, I don't want to move Iguodala to the 3 spot as KunLun had said, we don't know if Green has rusted since being in the Prison of O'brien's. Then there's the fear that he is the Ai Mo cheeks does not want. I doubt he'll be starting, we'll have to deal with Kyle korver, We could put Pat Carroll at the 2 he'll be undrafted a free agent, and will easily be signable by the sixers,Dwyane jones is also nice, He'll be around our pick without question and is a small forward at heart, and size. These 2 can easily put Korver on the bench without question. But if we truly want Ai at the two something Mo cheeks has to decide on, then I suggest they bring in Louis Williams 6'2 guard High school Sophmore, He should be an explosive and very well young player, I don't know if he's an experienced point guard but from what I've heard he has a great ball handle, Memphis's pick is still up for grabs, I wonder if we can get that maybe get ourselves a forward. But whatever we do it is vital we get Korver on the bench, He is a late-game situation guy at best, and should be nothing more OR less, we have the talent to win the title now it comes down to. Using it!


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I think this is a no-brainer ai HAS to stay at the point guard for this to work. The big question is how to force Korver on the bench, I don't want to move Iguodala to the 3 spot as KunLun had said, we don't know if Green has rusted since being in the Prison of O'brien's. Then there's the fear that he is the Ai Mo cheeks does not want. I doubt he'll be starting, we'll have to deal with Kyle korver, We could put Pat Carroll at the 2 he'll be undrafted a free agent, and will easily be signable by the sixers,Dwyane jones is also nice, He'll be around our pick without question and is a small forward at heart, and size. These 2 can easily put Korver on the bench without question. But if we truly want Ai at the two something Mo cheeks has to decide on, then I suggest they bring in Louis Williams 6'2 guard High school Sophmore, He should be an explosive and very well young player, I don't know if he's an experienced point guard but from what I've heard he has a great ball handle, Memphis's pick is still up for grabs, I wonder if we can get that maybe get ourselves a forward. But whatever we do it is vital we get Korver on the bench, He is a late-game situation guy at best, and should be nothing more OR less, we have the talent to win the title now it comes down to. Using it!


Dude, there is no way Korver is forced to the bench by Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, or Louis Williams. If Pat Carroll is going to be undrafted, he is going to be undrafted for a reason. If he coudl come in and start for a playoff team, he would NOT be undrafted. The chances of a second round pick instantly starting for a playoff team is close to 0, the chances of a UDFA starting is probably 0. Dwayne Jones as a SF? This guy is 6-11 and never attempted a 3pt shot in his college career. He is no SF, he is a post player like Dalembert. I wouldn't mind getting him, but expecting him to start right away, especially at SF, is crazy. 

Also, "Louis Williams 6'2 guard High school Sophmore"? Did you copy that froma website? Because a HS sophmore is not available to be drafted, Louis Williams is a HS senior who has a upside similar to Iverson. The problem is, he is VERY raw, and there is no way in the world he could start in his rookie season. I personally like him and would love it if the sixers drafted him, but expecting him to start at PG, with his less-than-average PG skills, is insane. Also, this would make our backcourt extremely undersized. 

Getting the #19 pick would be a good way to get a player capable of pushing Korver to the bench. Maybe we would sign or trade for someone too, or promote someone from within (Green, Salmons?). While I believe Korver is best limited to 25 minutes a game and coming off the bench, there is no way players like Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, or Louis Williams could do that next year.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm only trying to suggest ideas ^^


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I'm only trying to suggest ideas ^^


I'm all for that, but please suggest some plausible ideas. If the idea has NO chance at becoming true, is there really a point of suggesting it?


----------

